

Ask HN: Need C# book recomendations - babyboy808

Hey HNers,<p>I got offered a job as a front-end web developer, but will be working with Microsoft technology, notably C#. I code a little in PHP and can understand it quite well (for what I need at the time) but I want to get your guys input for what's the best book to learn C#? Basically I want to up my skills on C# for this role.<p>Thanks guys!
======
Sevki
check out stackoverflow threads on this mate...
[http://stackoverflow.com/questions/477748/what-are-the-
best-...](http://stackoverflow.com/questions/477748/what-are-the-best-c-net-
books) like this one there are lots here
<http://stackoverflow.com/search?q=c%23+book>

~~~
babyboy808
Thanks!

